
SoftBank Deal Values Food Startup Zume at $2.25B - heinrichf
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/01/zume-reportedly-snags-375-million-from-softbank-for-its-robotic-food-operations/
======
mrnobody_67
This is a head scratcher.

Its a mobile pizzeria...

~~~
heinrichf
The CEO says "Pizza was our prototype. There’s no reason why this technology
wouldn’t work for any restaurant or any food category."

